# HDMI or HDBaseT to projector?



## jr219 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello, 

Need about 50' HDMI cable up to projector. I'll need to fish it down wall because it was not pre-run. Trying to decide whether or not I run HDMI or just Cat6 and use HDBaseT Balun?

I suppose either one would work. Projector is going to be JVC X75....

-jr


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

I'd only use baluns if it was impossible to run a real HDMI cable.


----------



## jr219 (Nov 24, 2011)

MrAngles said:


> I'd only use baluns if it was impossible to run a real HDMI cable.


Yea, thats what I was kinda thinking. At first I thought HDMI would be a bit harder to run, but it likely isn't going to be any harder to run then the Cat6 would be.

Any suggestion on cables? I've always used monoprice without issue but for something like this was thinking the BJC Belden USA made one..

-jr


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

I've used 50 foot Monoprice HDMI cables for years, I don't see any reason to use anything else. People have been talking about their Redmere low gauge HDMI cables and they sound cool, 24 AWG HDMI cables are a real pain to deal with plugging into anything in a tight space, but with an in-wall installation and one of these guys, they have never done me wrong. If you want to use a HDMI keystone jacks, go with redmere.


----------



## jr219 (Nov 24, 2011)

For the $26 more, I think I'll go with the redmere just due to the thinner and being more flexible. 

-jr


----------

